# Advice welcomed.. B5 A4 / 2.7t swap



## --Klutched-- (Sep 20, 2003)

A few months ago I got a awesome deal on a 96 A4 2.8. I was trying to located a 3b motor to put in it but have had no such luck sourcing one, but Ive come across a 2.7t from an allroad with only 30K on it for 700$ perfect no shaft play in turbos. Im not hoping for an easy plug and play swap. I'm an industrial mechanic I just wanted some advice if anyone else has attempted it and if so how does the stock a4 drivetrain hold up to the extra power from the turbo motor? Not too worried about tranny at this point but more curious about driveshafts themselves and fuel delivery I'm assuming ecu is much different. any advice or comments on other potential hurdles would be appreciated. Havent done much research into it yet. thanks in advance.


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

You're basically building an S4 then  The 2.8 has the same driveshafts as the S4 so you're fine there. Tranny is a 6-speed in the S which is supposedly stronger than your 5-speed, but you can always swap that out if it goes pop. The fuel tank and pump are the same so basically all you need to do is sort out the electronics and plumbing and you'll be fine. The Allroad has CAN-BUS so the ECU and harness won't work with your A4, but if you can find the ECU and harness from an S4 that should be almost p& :thumbup:


----------



## --Klutched-- (Sep 20, 2003)

I paid 700 for complete a4 in really good conditon with 2 sets of rubber and oe wheels and a guy is asking for 700 for complete 2.7t from a allroad minus tranny and ecu apparently it was in a wreck. engine doesnt have any leaks and turbos are new looking no play. so i'm hoping i can build up an s4 for less than i could buy one for because i'm sorry the 2.8 is a dog lol. my only other thought was sell the a4 and buy a audi 5000 for 500 bucks with an mc1 deck the head new pistons big turbo 20vhead and shoehorn it in my scirooco and fab up mounts for the rear diff and custom driveshaft made. lots more work but that would be pretty fun


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Yeah the 2.8 is without a doubt one of the worst motors Audi ever invented. Not sure if you could make a proper S4 for less than the cost of buying one though, since you'll need a lot more than just the motor for it to be right - bodywork, brakes, interior trim, cluster, etc. Of course if you want to build a sleeper then thats a different game altogether  

The 2.7TT would go very nicely in the back of a Scirocco though! :laugh:


----------



## --Klutched-- (Sep 20, 2003)

I could care less about cosmetics fit and function is all that matters. i was referring to a 3b motor in the scirocco not a 2.7t lol either way theyre both tite fits lol


----------



## --Klutched-- (Sep 20, 2003)

I already have big brake setup for the a4 and adj. coilovers. just need more info on anyone whos swapped in a 2.7 what other kinda problems they ran into other than the obvious.


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

The 2.7T will be a much better fit in a Scirocco than a 3B - it's 2 cylinders shorter


----------



## --Klutched-- (Sep 20, 2003)

True! But do you know the weight difference between the 2? i dont think the 2.7 even comes close to a 3b performance wise but thats just my opinion:facepalm:


----------



## AudiA4_18T (Mar 15, 2006)

the 2.7T will not drop in easily to a 96 unless you updated a lot of the electronics.


----------

